# kickboxing



## SnapLocally (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2010)

WOW-simply INCREDIBLE TIMING!!!! Just simply outstanding "timing shots"! You really captured some excellent MMA shots with split-second timing...hard to know which is the best shot...the guy getting kicked in the, uhmm,'cup' is good...the women's shot with the  nose deforming on that left jab is super-duper, the first kick shot is awfully good too, and that right hand body punch...wow...all just great timing shots!

The skin tones are a bit ruddy, but with the crap lighting some places have, well...whatever...most of these would look equally good, or better, converted to gritty B&W!


----------



## SnapLocally (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you.

The lighting... yeah, not the best situation. I was shooting at ISO 6400, and not only was I under mixed tungsten/fluorescent lights, one of the fluorescent fixtures was on as often as it was off, further complicating the situation as though the cycling lights in the background weren't enough. Never the less, it was a fun shoot.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 11, 2010)

Definitely some great shots in there.  As far as best photograph I would have to say #6.  Great angle, dof and comp are tight.  :thumbup: 

But yeah, that guy getting his grapes juiced...... wwie:


----------



## SnapLocally (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks. 

Yes, regardless of the rules and padding "grapes" will get "juiced" from time to time. He was a big boy about it though, and didn't require a time out.


----------



## KKJUN (Oct 12, 2010)

I've seen a lot of ugly watermarks on this site, but that's by far the worst.

excellent photos though.


----------



## SnapLocally (Oct 12, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 12, 2010)

the one of the girls nose being crushed OH MAN OUCH!!!!!!!!!


----------

